# Blow a string 500'



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

I am ATTEMPTING to blow a string thru some 1/2" sprinkler Hose(same stuff but 500' https://www.amazon.com/Rain-Bird-T6...1_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=889W1CBJSC3K8B0R1J05)


I have tried using a call pice of foam and a small baggie ties to a length of mason string.

Used a shop vac taped to one end and a compressor using on the other. I cant seem to get more than 50' in and then it STOPS.

I am NOT new to blowing sting but this has me STUMPED.

I even cut the hose down to 150-200' and I still cant get it to go thru

I have VERY little suction with the shop vac hooked up and not too much flow with the compressor either.

Just for Chits and giggle I blew a piece of JUST bag thru and it goes thru


----------



## MikeFL (Oct 7, 2016)

Try using 4lb or 10lb test fishing line.


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, I'll have to try that tomorrow


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Cut sponge and a cardboard backer at 7/16" and seal the vac side tight. You may need a stronger shop vac.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Never tried this, but if it's real serious, 1/2" rubber stopper with a cheep vacuum pump. Vacuuming would provide the most pull strength being the string won't be in the way and impede pneumatic pressure/ suction.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Go get a mouse from an electrical supply house for 1/2 conduit.

https://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-S2613-Conduit-Piston-Pistons/dp/B004HNBE9M


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

Part of the problem is the hose is not round, it is kinda oval from the banding. So anything that is tight fitting to seal off air loss will get stuck


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Sandwich bag (use one without the zip lock).

Tom


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Sandwich bag (use one without the zip lock).
> 
> Tom


Already tried that


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Diesel_Brad said:


> Part of the problem is the hose is not round, it is kinda oval from the banding. So anything that is tight fitting to seal off air loss will get stuck


Kinda why I was thinking you need high powered suction.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Use an air compressor.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Potato/spud gun....

Tom


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

If the hose is not buried or partially inaccessible, you might be able to tape or tie the string to a short piece of heavy iron wire or metal object that could pass through the hose without getting hung up. You then could use a strong magnet on the outside to drag the piece of metal with string attached through the hose.


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

META said:


> Kinda why I was thinking you need high powered suction.


This is the strongest shop vac I have used in years



480sparky said:


> Use an air compressor.


Like I said, tried that



kapena said:


> If the hose is not buried or partially inaccessible, you might be able to tape or tie the string to a short piece of heavy iron wire or metal object that could pass through the hose without getting hung up. You then could use a strong magnet on the outside to drag the piece of metal with string attached through the hose.


That is an idea. I may try that after I try fishing line


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Diesel_Brad said:


> ...........Like I said, tried that................


Use a better one.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I honestly don't think you can blow a line 500 feet in sprinkler pipe. Especially half inch.

I blow a lot of lines. I have a CO2 blower, a Greenlee blower, an air compressor and vacs. The smaller the pipe the harder it is. Half inch can be impossible, we tend to fish it. 

Even if you got a pull string through you wouldn't be able to pull it. The combined resistance of a light weight string in 500 feet of pipe would snap the string before you ever got a wire through. Heck even 150 feet of 1" with 360 degrees of bends can be almost impossible. Even after pre-lubing.

Give up you're wasting your time.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

The hardest run I ever blew I did with 25 pound fishing line and a Greenlee piston. I used my Greenlee 591 blower on one side, then the shop vac on the other end and let her rip. Still it was no where close to 300 feet, probably close to 200.

Pulling a pull string through without breaking the fishing line was an exercise in frustration.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Tee and end cap with a hole for the string, then hook it up to water.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Seeing as the pipe isn't consistent inside and it's so damn long your only prayer is blowing a line carrier through. If you don't know what that is I can take a pic.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Oct 7, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> I honestly don't think you can blow a line 500 feet in sprinkler pipe. Especially half inch.
> 
> I blow a lot of lines. I have a CO2 blower, a Greenlee blower, an air compressor and vacs. The smaller the pipe the harder it is. Half inch can be impossible, we tend to fish it.
> 
> ...


Use a lightweight line to pull a not-so-lightweight line and use that to pull the wire.
Blow the fishing line, use that to pull the mason line, use that to pull the wire.

That's how they dock a ship. Toss a light line which is used to pull a heavy line.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Use a lightweight line to pull a not-so-lightweight line and use that to pull the wire.
> Blow the fishing line, use that to pull the mason line, use that to pull the wire.
> 
> That's how they dock a ship. Toss a light line which is used to pull a heavy line.


Give it a try with 500 feet of pipe, you will be pulling with a hundred pounds of force to pull a lightweight string through a pipe due to the combined resistance.

I've broke Greenlee line trying to pull mule tape through 150 feet of 1". No wire, just string.


----------



## MikeFL (Oct 7, 2016)

Inner10 said:


> Give it a try with 500 feet of pipe, you will be pulling with a hundred pounds of force to pull a lightweight string through a pipe due to the combined resistance.
> 
> I've broke Greenlee line trying to pull mule tape through 150 feet of 1". No wire, just string.


Interesting. Let's see what happens with OP's attempts.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Interesting. Let's see what happens with OP's attempts.


If he's smart he will give up now. Even if he gets the string through it will never pull.

Why the heck is he running a wire through polyethylene pipe anyway?


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Use a better one.


If a IR 170 compressor is not enough, than nothing is


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> If he's smart he will give up now. Even if he gets the string through it will never pull.
> 
> Why the heck is he running a wire through polyethylene pipe anyway?


It is for invisible dog fence wire.

A section is going to be left above ground but I wanted some protection


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Diesel_Brad said:


> It is for invisible dog fence wire.
> 
> A section is going to be left above ground but I wanted some protection


Dig it up every 100 feet then blow a line carrier through. Bob's your uncle.


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

I ended up cutting it 125' lengths and snaking the string thru. It pulls pretty easy at 125' Do you think I can put it all together and pull it in one shot or should I do it is 125' increments?


BTW the tubing is NOT in the ground, it is just laying in my yard


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Short runs, or cut the tubing length wise and tuck in wire.


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Why didn't you just use an edger and stuff the dog fence in the ground?


----------



## Diesel_Brad (Aug 3, 2011)

RossDesignBuild said:


> Why didn't you just use an edger and stuff the dog fence in the ground?


I live on a hillside that is a shale and it will cut right thru the wire.

Where it goes in the topsoil, it will be fine


----------

